# Check List For Spain



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Planning for approx two months in Spain over the coming months. (First time). 

What 'must have items' large or small do the seasoned campaigners take with them to make life easier. 

Trevor


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

For driving in Spain, you are required to carry on board:

1. 2 x standard red triangles
2. Reflective jackets in event of breakdown for each person who may vacate the vehicle onto the roadway in event of accident/breakdown.
3. If worn for driving, spare spectacles.
4 All papers relating to driver and vehicle must be in vehicle.
5. Spare set of lights bulbs.
6. First aid kit.

Probably lots more stuff, but others will come along to dot the "i's" and cross the "t's"

Good luck and enjoy the trip


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Wife and money come high on my list. If you should forget the first, you could encounter a few problems (so write it on your sheet). If you forget the latter.... stay at home. :wink: 
Alan


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

If you plan on wild camping it could be useful to take a funnel so that you can fill your water tank up from fountains and taps without screw fittings via a 5 litre plastic water bottle


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Good chedder cheese. It is very expensive in Spain if you can find it.


Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

not just spare bulbs but also the tools required to change the bulbs.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Tea bags and cereal very expensive and ordinary cheese (my hubby fussy) morrisons batter mix scone mix and crumble mix, sugar free jellies, custard powder packets and him indoors for all the above cos he,s worth it :lol:


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Check list for Spain*

Fleeces 
Woolly jumpers 
Tee shirts
Lots of Sun Cream 
Seriously the weather can be sunny but a chill wind is also possible..cold at night due to the clear skies.
Maybe also get a ASCI camping book some useful discounts in it.

Brian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would have though it just depends on what you plan to do, stay in one place for a long time or tour. In either case we wouldn't take much in the way of food stuffs as we tend to buy local. If it was me and if we were touring we would travel light and take what we would on any trip for a couple of weeks except for prescription medicines which we stock up with. We have only ever toured so I can only give you my observations about long stays.

If you were going to stay on one site for a long time, this would give you the cheapest rates, most seem to take some form of extra accommodation, either privacy sides for an awning or a free standing "outhouse." Camping type washing machines also seem to be popular. I have seen small twin tubs for sale in the larger camping shops for £99. An extra means of keeping food cool would also be useful, I would take one of these mains/12volt cool boxes. Some hire fridges and satellite dishes for the duration of their long stays.

Hope that helps.

peedee


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

DVD's for when the weather is bad and you can't get a TV signal
Mosquito repelent
Bottle opener 
& a great sense of humour


enjoy

Cavaqueen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Trevor

I presume you have seen Grizzly's excellent (and fairly comprehensive :wink: ) checklist in our Members Motorhoming Guides.

Own up . . . you didn't even know it was there!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Even if it's no direct help it might trigger ideas in your mind and help you in that way.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65106-check-lists.html

Dave


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

peedee said:


> I would have though it just depends on what you plan to do, stay in one place for a long time or tour. In either case we wouldn't take much in the way of food stuffs as we tend to buy local. If it was me and if we were touring we would travel light and take what we would on any trip for a couple of weeks except for prescription medicines which we stock up with. We have only ever toured so I can only give you my observations about long stays.
> 
> If you were going to stay on one site for a long time, this would give you the cheapest rates, most seem to take some form of extra accommodation, either privacy sides for an awning or a free standing "outhouse." Camping type washing machines also seem to be popular. I have seen small twin tubs for sale in the larger camping shops for £99. An extra means of keeping food cool would also be useful, I would take one of these mains/12volt cool boxes. Some hire fridges and satellite dishes for the duration of their long stays.
> 
> ...


We got our washer through Amazon for 67 pounds (sorry no pound sign on this) we also find "outhouse" very useful
Margaret


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> Good chedder cheese. It is very expensive in Spain if you can find it.
> 
> Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No problem, there are now branches of Iceland all over Spain which sell mainly British good, although a little expensive 

Mick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Check here: http://overseas.es/ for Iceland stores. Not exactly all over Spain but there are a few dotted around, Alan.


----------

